# Gallery of All Wall/Floors?



## TheZoobler (Aug 12, 2013)

Is there any site that has a complete visual gallery of all the different wallpapers and carpets in the game?

I'm really curious, for example, to see what a Spaceship Wall or Star Wall is, from Sahara. I know that she sells them because they're listed on several different sites, but there aren't any images of them anywhere! 

So yeah. Anyone know of a site that just has the images for all the different wall/floors in the game?


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

http://moridb.com/
Click on the furniture tab and you'll see wallpaper and flooring


----------



## TheZoobler (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you so much! I've been looking for something like this


----------



## Imbri (Aug 12, 2013)

The website doesn't seem to be working right now. I got a message saying that it is under construction.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

no its working fine, it says that because they are still collecting data on dlc.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 12, 2013)

OK, thanks. Maybe it just didn't want to load for me. *kicks 'puter*


----------

